# Tractors I saw...



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Took the kids to a farm where they do the pumpkin patch and play thing. Here are some tractors I saw...


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Another one


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Not sure what this is... but hate to get run over by it.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

FarmAll Wanna Be.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*The last one*

I like the last one:rockin: Looks like ya ll had fun.
Jody


----------



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

Here’s what I saw…


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Truly impressive variety of tractors there! Any pics of the rest of the event? Did you take a ride in the bucket loader to get some pumpkin pie? Haytossing?



Andy


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I forgot to post the picture of a real Farmall, I'll see if I can find it tonight. Oh, and they wouldn't let me side in the bucket


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I knew there was another one... I zoomed in on the computer and then reduced the resolution. Hopefully you can see this one ok.


----------

